# Hemianthus callitrichoides "cuba" photo



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I had a pleasure to see Luis Navarro' tanks back in April. Here is another shot of emersed / submerged Hemianthus callitrichoides in its prime.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Great picture thanks for posting it
Do the leaves grow smaller when it is in the emersed form?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

IME they are bigger emersed.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I grew emersed all summer out back in the pot with my large Ficus, it did very well but had smaller leaf than submersed.


----------

